# Merlin Agilis M/L for Trade



## TanTunador (Jan 10, 2011)

I absolutely love my Agilis however realize that I should be on a larger frame. I'm throwing this out there hoping that someone somewhere might have the opposite opportunity and need a smaller frame. I would love to trade my M/L frameset for a L - mine is in of course excellent condition, decals are excellent (replaced 2011) and the headset bearings are also new in 2011. THe fork is the original Merlin carbon fork with about 40 mm above the headset (excluding the stem). I'd love an Agilis L frame but would consider other models with a 1 1/8 steerer tube in a larger size. The M/L Agilis has an affective top tube of 57.2 cm. I would be willing to pay for all shipping charges.


----------

